# ST500 Bonnet Decal added and turned out looking well!



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

Ive slapped on an ST500 decal for my ST, its a bit marmite but for me i think it looks quality!Was a bit of a ballache job and can tell its been done by a novice but overall im happy. 

I Just did a standard wash then clayed off ( as suggested on here! ) the bonnet ready for the vinyl application.

Armed with my mates SLR i nipped down my local underground for a few snaps in some overhead lighting 


































































All Comments welcome, Jack


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks really good, very nice car! Was thinking about getting an st - would you recommend it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice car,i like the st500 decal :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dan123elvin said:


> Looks really good, very nice car! Was thinking about getting an st - would you recommend it?


got one myself - superb cars


----------



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> got one myself - superb cars


Yep, definitely! 
Coming from a 1.4 Zetec of the same shape the step up powerwise is very good.

Also everyone notices you driving by


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jack Pearson said:


> Yep, definitely!
> Coming from a 1.4 Zetec of the same shape the step up powerwise is very good.
> 
> Also everyone notices you driving by


moved up from a 1.4 as well - big power difference  as you say, it turns peoples heads too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any plans for it?..


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice, like it!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I miss mine


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I like it! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks good Jack! What else you gonna do to it? Good photos too! :thumb:


----------



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> any plans for it?..


Performance wise no not right this second, insurance that is already alot will shoot straight up if i want to add a k&n57i or miltek flexy pipe so ill wait till im 21 and see what people will offer me insurance price wise and go from there.

If its anything then i might detango the front headlamps as ive seen a few and they look good


----------



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

dan89 said:


> Looks good Jack! What else you gonna do to it? Good photos too! :thumb:


Dan! Cheers mate as i said not alot for this second although someone has suggested alloys in white but it might look a tiny OTT. Will have to see how other ST's look with white alloys!


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

looking nice, the bonnet decal stands out well... ive had my st500 for nearly 2 years now and i've loved every minute of driving it, nippy little cars!! took a bit of getting used to as it was my first car for my 17th birthday! going to look at a focus st on saturday 

would recommend it to anyone looking for a reasonably cheap small car!!

Dom


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Am i the only one who doesnt like it ? lol.....sorry m8, just dont think it suits the lines of the car.

Decent looking Festa though


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jack Pearson said:


> Dan! Cheers mate as i said not alot for this second although someone has suggested alloys in white but it might look a tiny OTT. Will have to see how other ST's look with white alloys!


get them done in black, the PB ST with black alloys looks the nuts!
are you on www.fiestastoc.com

if not get yourself on there for some info!


----------



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> get them done in black, the PB ST with black alloys looks the nuts!
> are you on www.fiestastoc.com
> 
> if not get yourself on there for some info!


Yes Fordy im on there ive done a thread like this on there on the Photoshop and members forecourt!


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Jack Pearson said:


> Performance wise no not right this second, insurance that is already alot will shoot straight up if i want to add a k&n57i or miltek flexy pipe so ill wait till im 21 and see what people will offer me insurance price wise and go from there.
> 
> If its anything then i might detango the front headlamps as ive seen a few and they look good





Jack Pearson said:


> Dan! Cheers mate as i said not alot for this second although someone has suggested alloys in white but it might look a tiny OTT. Will have to see how other ST's look with white alloys!


White alloys...could be interesting! What about white vinyl rap on roof or wing mirrors lol. Wouldnt attempt de-tango. Looked into it and seems like a right ball ache. You either have to smash the orange lens in there and suck it all out, or deseal the whole light unit and remove it and then reseal it. NOT NICE!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Am i the only one who doesnt like it ? lol.....sorry m8, just dont think it suits the lines of the car.
> 
> Decent looking Festa though


I like the car, but not keen on the sticker at all... sorry!


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

Love It :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

dan89 said:


> White alloys...could be interesting! What about white vinyl rap on roof or wing mirrors lol. Wouldnt attempt de-tango. Looked into it and seems like a right ball ache. You either have to smash the orange lens in there and suck it all out, or deseal the whole light unit and remove it and then reseal it. NOT NICE!


Ahh yeah but whilst you're there you can colourcode the insides of the headlights :thumb:

I usually hate the ST500 decal but strangely i think it's suits your car and the blue and white scheme very well


----------



## J.T (May 6, 2006)

ah i still miss my old st aswell , same colour with the stripes down the side , looks nice with the st500 bonnet vinyls would of done the same to mine if i still had it


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

Suits it well mate.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Some interesting photos


----------



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats the bhp on one of these???? 120ish?? ive heard they have an amazing chassis and really likes the twisty roads etc


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice pictures.The misses was after a st but after looking at a few she just didn't like the blue/red interior,so decided to buy a zetec s instead.Just as good a car if you can live without the extra 50 bhp imo


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

kronk10 said:


> Whats the bhp on one of these???? 120ish?? ive heard they have an amazing chassis and really likes the twisty roads etc


150bhp standard, very very fun cars on the twisty's


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kronk10 said:


> Whats the bhp on one of these???? 120ish?? ive heard they have an amazing chassis and really likes the twisty roads etc


150bhp - hence 'fiesta ST150'


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

nice cars these, not keen on the bonnet decal but its each to their own!!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> 150bhp - hence 'fiesta ST150'


Actually only 148bhp  It's 150PS :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Looking very nice! Performance blue is my favourite, then again, I am very biased!



adlem said:


> Actually only 148bhp  It's 150PS :thumb:


Apparently it varies quite a lot. Some have been known to run only 140 out of the factory and I've heard of some running as much as 160 at standard. That's quality ford control for you! With that said, I do love my ST so much!! :thumb:


----------



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

sim L said:


> Looking very nice! Performance blue is my favourite, then again, I am very biased!
> 
> Apparently it varies quite a lot. Some have been known to run only 140 out of the factory and I've heard of some running as much as 160 at standard. That's quality ford control for you! With that said, I do love my ST so much!! :thumb:


Ahem










158bhp as standard for me thankyou


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Jack Pearson said:


> Ahem
> 
> 158bhp as standard for me thankyou


Ha nice one jack...where did you get that done? Would be interesting to see what mine has!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Jack Pearson said:


> Ahem
> 
> 158bhp as standard for me thankyou


Thanks for proving my point mate :thumb: and might I add you lucky bugger!


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

great looking car, fantastic colour and the depth of shine is awesome. The decal is defo marmite, i was going to post on thursday that i dislike it, but it's grown on me and quite like it now.


----------



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

dan89 said:


> Ha nice one jack...where did you get that done? Would be interesting to see what mine has!


Dan mate i had it done on the dyno at college, £20 dirt cheap!


----------



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

Well ive been a bit busier over the last few days.

Monday morning i parked up at work and noticed this 










These scratches followed all the way down the passenger wing,door and rear quarter. Was suspected keying at first but when i realised it was clearcoat deep i remembered whist out down some country lanes on sunday :driver: i clipped a large weed that was sticking out of some hedges so :/ BEWARE!

But after a quick rotor all was well 










I've also been spraying all my bumper trims in gloss black as the grey i found really wasnt working on it!

So yesterday this was the scene










Then today after i left all the trims to dry over night, heres how it looked with my new pressed plates! ( Tis a little dirty but it had been raining alot recently )


















I think this is as far as i will go changing the styling for now, i think i could easily go OTT with bits and pieces and before long i will stand back and think wtf have i done?

but anyway im very pleased with it so :thumb:

Jack


----------



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

Thought id update this one considering things have changed.

Decided to take it off one morning, didnt think it suited any more and fancied having looking a bit cleaner. Also removed the rear diffuser i made to reshape it and respray it, so a standard grey item is on for the moment.

After taking off the vinyl though there was some residue of where the sticky side of the vinyl used to be. i hit with with some clay ( which took some serious effort to shift) What resulted though was almost like quite alot of swirling on just the bits i clayed. I decided to clay the whole bonnet then give it some AG SRP and followed by some meguiars wax ( decent stuff jsut cant remember the name). This hasnt quite removed the swirling so when the weather is good or i can get the garage again i will run the rotor over it to see what the situation is. Its not bad as you can only see it if you looked at it from a few inches away 

Anyway...
So heres how it did look after i took it off.


















Then i decided to start changing the styling once again.

-De-tango of headlights. Bit of a pain to do the first one but the next of the two was a doddle 




























Then last week whilst i had my garage free for about 30 min, added the Focus RS splitter that i had been meaning to put on.


























Quality Blackberry photos  will get some better ones once i get hold of my friends SLR!
Thats all for now

Jack


----------



## EsiFlow (Dec 25, 2010)

I was about to suggest de-tangoing, it's a must on these and the mk5 ZS imo. The car looks great bud, nice example!


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks a lot better now without the ST500 decal

Less is more:thumb:

Those headlights look awsome now too


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

looking good
and the underground car park under halfords makes a good photo location too:thumb:


----------

